
Messenger-Bot: A Node Client for the Facebook Messenger Platform - guifortaine
https://github.com/remixz/messenger-bot
======
Haydos585
Perfect! This looks great. I'm looking forward to try it. I've had a lot of
trouble getting through Facebook's process of actually setting up a messenger
bot even just for a hello world/test example. I think there will be some great
things built in the future given the size of Facebook's user base.

------
diegorbaquero
Nice, I've been working on this wrapper for the Send API:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/fb-messenger](https://www.npmjs.com/package/fb-
messenger)

~~~
hellameta
did you have to use a public cert to get that webhook to work?

~~~
diegorbaquero
I'm using localtunnel for the time being to develop fast but I'm sure Lets
Encrypt would work for the webhook.

------
dfischer
It would be nice if we don't have a bunch of bot kits and instead converge on
one.

I appreciate the package author putting this together but with Botkit as
well... I don't know. That's frustrating dealing with multiple APIs. Botkit is
adding support for Facebook too.

Would be nice to have one.
[https://github.com/howdyai/botkit](https://github.com/howdyai/botkit)

~~~
remixz
Heh, I saw that Botkit had added Facebook support pretty much right after I
released messenger-bot a couple days ago. I probably wouldn't have bothered
making this library if I had seen it before.

However, I do think messenger-bot serves a slightly different purpose than
Botkit might. messenger-bot is mostly just a library over the Messenger
platform, with some events and convenience functions. Botkit is a bit higher
level though, since it includes extras like conversation sessions, pattern
matching on messages, etc.

I think both libraries have their upsides and downsides, depending on the use
case. Up to the author to choose what's best for them!

------
remixz
Hey! I'm the creator of this package; nice to see it on HN. If anyone has any
questions or feedback, let me know. :-)

~~~
accounthere
How likely is facebook to block it?

~~~
remixz
Only if Facebook shuts down their Messenger Platform!
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/messenger-
platform](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/messenger-platform) They just
recently launched it at their F8 developer conference.

